# Newbie needs recommendations



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm pretty new to the classical music scene and have been sampling some works of the great composers. I found that I really liked Mozart's Symphony No. 25 in G Minor. I was wondering if you all could recommend other good works that had the power and sense of urgency that this one does.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I haven't heard this one in a while, but I'm listening to samples of it on Rhapsody. I recognized it immediately as something I used to have maybe on tape. I thought it sounds vaguely like Beethoven. Well, Beethoven took a little from Mozart and a lot from Haydn and carried them into the future.

So you might like any Beethoven Symphony if you like this. Maybe try number 3 first.

My current favorite Mozart Symphony is not played often. It's No. 39 in Eb. I love the menuetto 3rd movment. When played fast enough, it has this marvelous rhythm I think of as "itchy" for some reason, but in a good way.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check those out.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

PartisanRanger said:


> I was wondering if you all could recommend other good works that had the power and _sense of urgency_ that this one does.


I'm not very close to the Mozart symphonies, but I think the urgency you are looking for can very well be satisfied by any work composed by Felix Mendelssohn. Try the last movements from his two completed *piano concertos* (the third is not only hard to find, but it also fails to impress the listener).

After that, you can get Haydn's D major keyboard concerto.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

PartisanRanger said:


> I was wondering if you all could recommend other good works that had the power and sense of urgency that this one does.


OK, I will not target the music similar to Mozart, but to this sense of urgency. I think even bigger this kind of sense than Symphony No. 25 has the Symphony No. 40, also in G minor. Big urgency you will find in Beethoven's Symphony No. 5, Saint-Saens' Symphony No. 3 (the first movement) and for example also in Khachaturian's Violin concerto.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you like Mozart's No.25 it's a pretty safe bet that you will also like his later symphonies (NOS. 36, 38, 39, 40 & 41). Also Haydn's "Sturm und Drang" Symphonies which have the sense of urgency you're talking about.


----------



## linceed87 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi, i also love mozart 25 you definetly would want to hit the later sinfonies , special the jupiter specificaly the last movement, also his piano concertos, the number 20 is great. And also the requiem , the dies irae and the confutatis. all great, mozart was a divine genious


----------



## Chopinistic (Oct 23, 2008)

I would definitely check out Beethoven's final Piano Concerto, No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73 - also known as the "Emperor Concerto". I think you'll really like it.

Let me know,

Chopinistic


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, guys. I'll try to get back to you all on what I think of them. I listened to Mozart's Symphony No. 39 and Beethoven's No. 3 that Weston recommended but they didn't appeal to me immediately. I've already checked out Mozart's Symphony No. 40, which I really like.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

I really liked the first two Mendelssohn piano concertos. The second was especially dynamic and listenable. I haven't been able to get into the Saint-Saens Symphony No. 3 yet, maybe that will change with a few more listens. I couldn't find a lot of these unfortunately, like the Haydn stuff that was recommended.


----------

